
How Obama Helped Digg Fix Bugs - nreece
http://blog.digg.com/?p=412
======
ojbyrne
A more accurate title would be "How the US Presidential Election Helped Digg
Find a Bug." I suspect the marketing department got to it.

------
tlrobinson
What are they using for the log graphs? It looks like munin, but prettier.

~~~
thwarted
Looks like RRDtool to me, since it says RRDTOOL in the upper right of the
images. Munin uses rrdtool. <http://oss.oetiker.ch/rrdtool/>

